# Wasserpumpe für Silent PC



## Ceroc (21. September 2011)

*Wasserpumpe für Silent PC*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer sehr leisen Pumpe. 
In dem PCGH Artikel Passive Radiatoren(letzte Ausgabe), wird eine Eheim 1046 verwendet und als sehr leise empfohlen.

Kann mir einer sagen was es noch für Pumpen gibt die sehr leise arbeiten, aber trotzdem Leistung bringen?


2 Fragen noch:
was wäre z.b mit einer *Alphacool Eheim 600 Station* , das wäre eine Pumpe mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Taugt sowas?


Ich dachte immer das der Zusatzt *12V* bei Pumpen heißt das diese am Netzteil hängen können, jetzt sehe ich immer öfter das diese Pumpen einen externen Anschluss haben. 

MFG Ceroc


----------



## watercooled (21. September 2011)

Die 1246 ist eigentlich mit die leiseste. Eine Aquastream XT oder Phobya wäre auch noch was.


----------



## Uter (21. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpumpe für Silent PC*

Du meinst 1046. 
Eine Aquastream ist eine 1046 mit Schnickschnack. 
Phobya und leise?
Die EHEIM Station ist auch ziemlich leise.


----------



## Combi (21. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpumpe für Silent PC*

nimm die kleinste,leiseste und gleichzeitig stärkste..
ne laing ddc pumpe..kleiner gehts nicht,kleinen agb drauf und fertig..runterregeln auf 50%,damit schaffste das komplette system zu kühlen und die ist unhörbar...


----------



## Uter (21. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpumpe für Silent PC*

Eine Laing ist nicht so leise wie andere Pumpen und wenn sie so stark gedrosselt wird (fraglich ob da alle anlaufen), dann ist sie vermutlich schwächer als ein 1046.


----------



## Ceroc (25. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpumpe für Silent PC*



Uter schrieb:


> Du meinst 1046.
> Eine Aquastream ist eine 1046 mit Schnickschnack.
> Phobya und leise?
> Die EHEIM Station ist auch ziemlich leise.


 
Aqua computer aquastream XT wäre auch sehr leise, oder sind die wirklich Baugleich.


----------



## Uter (25. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpumpe für Silent PC*

Jop, die Aquastream ist eine 1046 mit Schnickschnack (der aber auch ganz praktisch sein kann).

PS: Die 1046 gibt es in der 230V Version auch ohne Keramiklagerung. Auf die Vollkeramikversion sollte man achten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

*AW: Wasserpumpe für Silent PC*



Ceroc schrieb:


> 2 Fragen noch:
> was wäre z.b mit einer *Alphacool Eheim 600 Station* , das wäre eine Pumpe mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Taugt sowas?



Die Station wird i.d.R. als ähnlich laut wie eine Universal 1046 beschrieben. Die verwendete Eheim Compact tendiert zwar dazu, lauter zu sein, aber das sie getaucht betrieben wird, gleicht das ~wieder aus. (Natürlich könnte man auch eine 1046 getaucht betreiben... )
Allerdings ist die Compact 600 auch nicht wirklich stärker, als die Universal 1046, und hat ein etwas schlechteres Lager. Imho sind beides gleichwertige Angebote und man sollte die Entscheidung davon abhängig machen, ob einen extra AGB will. Wenn nicht, dann ist die Station einfach billiger.



> Ich dachte immer das der Zusatzt *12V* bei Pumpen heißt das diese am Netzteil hängen können, jetzt sehe ich immer öfter das diese Pumpen einen externen Anschluss haben.



Eine 12 V Pumpe kann über das Netzteil versorgt werden. Die 12 V Eheim Varianten von Alphacool, also die mit externem DC/AC Wandler haben auf der Wandlerplatine zwar noch einen externen Anschluss, der wird aber nicht benötigt. (afaik kann er optional genutzt werden, um die Pumpe über ein 12 V Steckernetzteil zu betreiben. Gibt aber auch andere Leute, die Sagen, der Anschluss wäre dazu da, externe Geräte mit 12 V aus dem Rechner zu versorgen)




Uter schrieb:


> Eine Laing ist nicht so leise wie andere Pumpen und wenn sie so stark gedrosselt wird (fraglich ob da alle anlaufen), dann ist sie vermutlich schwächer als ein 1046.



In den 1-2 Tests, die ich bislang gesehen habe, die das Thema angingen, wurde eine Laing bei gleicher Leistung als lauter als eine Aquastream beschrieben.
Bis auf das Niveau einer 1046@50Hz dürfte sie sich in der Tat kaum einbremsen lassen.




Ceroc schrieb:


> Aqua computer aquastream XT wäre auch sehr leise, oder sind die wirklich Baugleich.


 
Die Mechanik ist identisch. Das besondere an der Aquastream ist nur die Reglerplatine, die über USB eine Änderung der Pumpenfrequenz ermöglicht. Hier kann man auch unter die 50 Hz Standard der 1046 gehen, dann dürfte die Aquastream absolut leiser sein. Normalerweise wird sie aber zwecks höherer Leistung mit mehr angesteuert und müsste dann sogar lauter sein. Wenn man wirklich unter Lautstärke und Leistung der normalen 1046 gehen will, ist die Watercool 12 V Ausgabe aber vermutlich noch besser - die kann man bis auf 40 Hz runterdrehen, die Aquastream nur auf 45 Hz. Erwähnenswert wäre an der Stelle auch die PCPS. Die bietet drei Einstellungen und die stärkste davon hat Mühe, die Leistung einer Station 600 zu erreichen - ist dabei aber auch nicht lauter.
Imho sind das dann aber langsam Pumpleistungen, bei denen es schwer wird, den für den Passivbetrieb eines Spielerechners nötigen Kreislauf umzuwälzen (es sei an dieser Stelle auf die Durchflüsse verwiesen, die in der PCGH mit der 1046 erzielt wurden. Da nochmal die Leistung mit einer PCPS @silent zu halbieren könnte wirklich zu wenig sein)

Generell an der Stelle die Anmerkung:
Eine Eheim1046 ist leiser
- als jede 7200er Festplatte
- alle 5400er Festplatten, die mir begegnet sind
- alle Lüfter, die mir begegnet sind
- problemlos dämmbar
Man muss also wirklich verdammt wenig Geräuschquellen haben, ehe es sich lohnt, nach einer leiseren Pumpe zu suchen.


----------

